# New Place to Hunt



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Just got this place and have not called it yet due to the wx but planning to next week. I have not been at it very long and wondering where I should take a few stands and with what winds. The farmer has seen them running his cows and he has 11 thats fixing to birth in the next few weeks. He wants them killed before that. This is in SC and they just don't come out in the clearing too much here.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Best of luck, it looks lovely.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Set up with sun to your back and the wind running out into the open field. Best of luck sit tight and wait. Looks like a great spot. Might just sit up high in the morning or evening and not even call...just wait and glass.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like a great chunk of land but it might be tough to pull them out into the field where you can see them. A lot of our terrain here is kind of like that and it can be really hard to call them out during the day. I pretty much hunt those areas at night only now. Looks like an excellent place to trap if you have trouble calling them in though! You might be able to get a couple this time of year, the young pups should be starting to run on their own now. Good luck! Keep us posted and I look forward to seeing the pics of you and your stack of fur!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

If its not too far to travel back and forth, spend some time out where the cow's are pasturing and learn their eating and watering habits and get close to them, after that set up accordingly, if the yotes are bugging the cow's they will let their guard down abit, enough time for you to take out a few.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to see you back with us LoCo. I hope all has been well with you.

I'd be looking for a cross wind while sitting tight in the wind breaks or back in the woods a bit. I'm not sure if the coyotes are hanging in one certain area and approaching from the same direction or not. If they are(maybe the rancher will know)they may be prowling the edges of the woods and getting closer to the cows by using the wind breaks as pathways.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions and as hot as it is now our deer season opened the 15th and a couple of the still hunters are the club have already seen coyotoes at the club. Hope it'll be a good year and it sure sounds like it will be. Again, thanks to all for some good suggestions. Good to be back youngdon


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow you certainly have an early deer season opener. Is that bow or gun ?

I was looking at your photo again...I would be tempted to sit high along one of those tree lines in the middle and just glass the area quietly. Use a long range gun you might just get lucky. And as Hassell mentioned you might catchem relaxed around the cattle.

Good luck.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks to all and I might just do that on a call. Yes it's hot and our deer season runs from August 15 to New Years day. Thats rifle and anything you want to use.


----------

